

Losing weight with a minimum of willpower - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2011/10/30/losing-weight-with-a-minimum-of-willpower/

======
rhizome
posting bot + weight loss = perfect for HN!

~~~
hermitcrab
No bots involved. I thought someon else might find it useful.

~~~
rhizome
I was referring to your single-source posting history.

